# Woodcraft mag chopstick build too fun!



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

So I picked up the mag a couple weeks ago and I thought the chopsticks would be a fun little project and another jump start for the upcoming holiday gift giving season.
I thought you might want to see how I built these so this might be a little pic heavy for some.
I made these out of black walnut/pauduk/maple. The mag called for bloodwood but I didn't have any.Oh and the rests are made of makore. Enjoy!






Being as I hand sanded them and not some machine, I think they turned out perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Sweet job. How did you finish them


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

MasterSplinter said:


> Sweet job. How did you finish them


A good soaking and then a wipe off with WD-40

just kidding, I use a food grade butcher block/utensil oil. :thumbsup:


----------



## Billielewis3 (Jul 14, 2013)

those are awesome!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Those look great. That sanding procedure is genius! I will file that away in the back of my mind for sure


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

That reminds me my subscription ran out.
Those do look like fun, I'll have to give them a shot.
Nice work.

Oops, my Woodsmith ran out, never had Woodcraft.


----------



## kyrus29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Those look very nice. Great sanding idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

I have to say every once in awhile my brain kicks in! :thumbsup:
In the article, it shows the guy just using his hand to twirl the stick while the other hand is using a stick to hold it down.
The very first one I did I mangled all to hell. It didn't come out even and the transition to the squared end was very uneven at best.
It took just a little wrangling to get it chucked up just right in the drill motor, but once I had that figured it was a breeze shaping them.
Thanks for the kind words fellas. :yes:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I frequently eat with chopsticks. The ones that I get with sushi and Chinese take out are pathetic.

Your chopsticks are very nice.

Along with making some for personal use I'd like to make some to accompany the sushi plates I've been wanting to make as gifts.











Thanks for posting!


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

They look just like the mag photos. Very good job. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

That is so cool. Holiday gifts, heh? Great idea.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Mark G said:


> That is so cool. Holiday gifts, heh? Great idea.


My wife is taking it one step further and making these really cool
travel bags that will hold the sticks and the rest. She also brought up maybe looking to find small plastic squeeze bottle that we could put a few ounces of the food grade oil in.
But I really don't want to take it that far. I mean come on!


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

How about making items like this as part of ladies' hair item. Two sticks go through an oval bent piece of wood with a hole on each end.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

vursenbach said:


> How about making items like this as part of ladies' hair item. Two sticks go through an oval bent piece of wood with a hole on each end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Alright, now you're just talking crazy.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Crusader said:


> Alright, now you're just talking crazy. http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/skype-emoticons.html


Yes I am.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, those are some SWEET looking sticks! Very classy. From one chopstick lover to another: Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Those are fine looking chopsticks! Great wood combo, very pleasing to the eyes. Taking it to the next level. They will make cool gifts. Great work!


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

Those are amazing. I suppose the only real way to sand them would be to use a belt sander like what you have? I don't have that kind of setup but would love to make a set.


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

They look great and the pics are very appreciated. Can you give us some dimensions?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

NetDoc said:


> They look great and the pics are very appreciated. Can you give us some dimensions?


The maple and walnut are 5/16 and the pauduk is 1/8.
The final length is about 9 1/4


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

Crusader said:


> The maple and walnut are 5/16 and the pauduk is 1/8.
> The final length is about 9 1/4


Thanks! So, the top is about 3" and the bottom is about 6 1/4"??? 


jharris2 said:


> View attachment 75400


 More about these as well, please!I want to make these out of red and white, like a dive flag.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

NetDoc said:


> Thanks! So, the top is about 3" and the bottom is about 6 1/4"???
> More about these as well, please!I want to make these out of red and white, like a dive flag.


PM on the way


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried to PM so as not to highjack but got a response that said you aren't receiving PM's.

Hopefully the OP will forgive my response in his thread.

I haven't made these yet. They're lingering in my "project ideas" picture file.

They seem pretty straightforward.

The trickiest part would be cutting the hole for the condiment cup.

I made a large cutting board that has several different sized condiment cups, pinch bowls and rectangular stainless containers so I could advise you on that part of your project.

At your service!

You'd have to be careful to use food safe paints.

Many of the traditional sushi trays are lacquered. That might be the way to go, I'm not sure. 

You could ask about that in the finishing section of this forum.

Jeff


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

No worries brother, post away. 

As far as the stick go the walnut is 2 7/8 and the maple is 6 3/8 or so. The pauduk is 1" wide


----------

